# old model - update renders



## blobs (Nov 17, 2012)

.....................


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 20, 2012)

Superb, blobs!
Metalic skin above all.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2012)

Good work!


----------



## A4K (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice work mate! 

Give us a shout if you do all the engine bay components, need details for a diorama I've got planned


----------



## blobs (Nov 24, 2012)

..........................


----------



## blobs (Nov 28, 2012)

...................


----------



## blobs (Dec 1, 2012)

...............


----------

